# 2008 2.5 engine info



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

I dont have all the answers yet, but I got some off a jetta. The engine codes are now CBTA or CBUA instead of the BGQ. 2008 jetta ECU number is 071c906032bg The 3rd and 4th umbers could be a K instead of a 1c...i cant read my handwriting lol. It uses regular fuel and the intake/exhaust look exactly the same. The redline has been increased from 5800 to 6300 as well. The engine doesnt sound as raspy as the 07's do also. Ill be getting more info soon, but anyone else can chime in if you know something.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok, found out more info. The 170HP engine has a different (lighter) flywheel, modified intake manifold, and different ecu programming. Along with these changes there are upgraded oil cooler and valve guides.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*



rustlerdude said:


> The 170HP engine has a different (lighter) flywheel, /QUOTE]
> that can explain why the 08 feels so much peppier.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

So in a sense, can we get this new ecu programming?
And, will there be gains as significant as the older 150hp engines get after a chip?


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_So in a sense, can we get this new ecu programming?
And, will there be gains as significant as the older 150hp engines get after a chip?

i highly doubt it. I've never known vw to do that. And some of those gains are from the intake manifold and a little from the flywheel. Im still think that there are other internal differences, but we need to see a dyno.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

There are other minor differences that my source will not disclose yet. They said the intake combined with the new fuel curves and lighter flywheel all make up the 20 HP 7ftlbs and that us 150 hp guys cannot retrofit our engines to make the new engine. Of course I wouldnt mind the lighter flywheel and new intake WITH a chipped ecu! 
The new intake part number is 07k 129 607E where as the old one ended in a C. Retail price is $197.00.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

When you said, "cannot retrofit" do you mean it isn't possible to bolt on the new parts?
I'm also wondering if slapping on the new intake would cause our engines to run lean with out the upgraded programming.




_Modified by digitaltim at 1:44 PM 8-17-2007_


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Cannot retrofit means the software cannot be put into our 07/06 ecm's...the whole module is different. The intake will probably not cause a lean condition since the throttle plate is still restricting airflow. At WOT the 02's are not determining fuel mixture, so i'm sure it is well within the limits of computer adaption...but don't hold me to it. With new tuning/chip and the intake the chance of a CEL, in my opinion, is reduced because the new prog probably allows for more fuel flow.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

Is it possible to swap flywheels then (going from 05.5-07 to 08 spec)? And do you know if the lighter flywheel in the 08's are present on BOTH manual and Tiptronic transmission or manual transmission ONLY? b/c I have Tip and if it is possible, maybe I can ask dealer to convert me over to 08 spec flywheel regardless of cost.
Lastly, how difficult would it be to swap intake manifolds for the 08? Or actually my real question is, it is possible (same bolt pattern)? Like...disconnect intake tubing, unbolt TB and unplug throttle cable (I know its not a cable since its DBW but idk what you call it in this case) and then unbolt the intake manifold carefully as not to upset the valvetrain goodies. And maybe while we're in there, new valve guides as you mention? Too bad no one makes any valvetrain goodies for the 2.5







Will call dealer just to ask if I can be converted to 08 spec flywheel at least and then make an appt and while I'm on the phone mention the possibility of intake mani swap. But I want you guys input first.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

why would the o2 not be doing any thing at wot? that doesnt make any sence


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Of course flywheels are much different between an auto and manual. Manuals have flywheels and autos have flexplates. I'm pretty sure they are a direct bolt on option as the block doesnt look like it has changed....ill have to find out though. The intake manifold is easy to swap for the most part...i've had them out before to replace other components. Torque specs are key because it's plastic. Ill also look into cylinder head styles to see if the heads have changed for the intake openings. 
At wide open throttle the computer is in an open loop mode where it ignores the 02 sensors and runs richer for best power. It uses a combination of throttle position, MAF, intake air temp, coolant temp, knock, and pre programming to determine mixture under full throttle. Once you get your foot out of it the computer uses the sensors again to determine best fuel economy and fine tune the mixture. the 02's are gonna keep you at 14.7:1 or leaner mixture which is NOT desireable when you are trying to merge or GTF outta the way. 


_Modified by rustlerdude at 6:24 AM 8-18-2007_


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

So then it's true; the intake manifolds have been changed for 2008. And thanks for confirming my suspicion that the swap will be mostly straightforward and finding way to squeeze that last bit of hp out of the 2.5 is invaluable. So should I just go ahead and get my dealer on the phone immediately and say hey switch my intake mani to 08 spec?


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

If you do, then they will void your warranty right then and there and you will agree to that. I recommend you buy it yourself and swap it in w/o them knowing. Also, I gotta find out if the intake port design is the same so the manifold can be bolted up. I'm pretty sure it's a bolt on, but i would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_At wide open throttle the computer is in an open loop mode where it ignores the 02 sensors and runs richer for best power. It uses a combination of throttle position, MAF, intake air temp, coolant temp, knock, and pre programming to determine mixture under full throttle. Once you get your foot out of it the computer uses the sensors again to determine best fuel economy and fine tune the mixture. the 02's are gonna keep you at 14.7:1 or leaner mixture which is NOT desireable when you are trying to merge or GTF outta the way. 


Welcome to the world of wideband front O2 Sensors.... Semi-Closed loop all the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

can the ecu be substituted? a simple switch?


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

No. The intake temp sensor is deleted from where it was on the 07's, so chances are other components are run on different pins and it would not run.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 2008 2.5 engine info (rustlerdude)*

Great thread, thanks.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2008 2.5 engine info (classicjetta)*

So has VW published complete technical specs on the revised 2.5L engine? I've seen HP and Torque 
@ 170 HP and 177 ft# but no RPM #'s associated with it..if you look at sites like Edmunds etc. they all say NL for the RPM part of the output spec.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 2008 2.5 engine info (spitpilot)*

hp is now at 5700rpm and torque at 4250 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 2008 2.5 engine info (a3vr)*

Holy crap thats at way higher RPM than the previous gen 2.5s!!!


----------



## Mayoman (Jun 27, 2006)

Anyone else kinda pissed off about this?? 
more power and a higher red line...they could have at least waited until 09


----------



## Kojach (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: (Mayoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mayoman* »_Anyone else kinda pissed off about this?? 
more power and a higher red line...they could have at least waited until 09








Just be glad you weren't one of the first few people that desperately wanted to be the first owner of an iPhone!


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (Mayoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mayoman* »_Anyone else kinda pissed off about this?? 
more power and a higher red line...they could have at least waited until 09

I was at first. But what are ya gonna do? Besides I don't rev past 4500 much anyway.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Mayoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mayoman* »_Anyone else kinda pissed off about this?? 
more power and a higher red line...they could have at least waited until 09

no, because my 07 with chip, intake, and exhaust has significantly more power that the stock 08's do. 
now...when the 08's get modded, and i see those dynos, then a fair comparison can be made.


----------



## rg0r (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't see why everyone is so excited or mad about the 20hp differnece... I am a 2008 rabbit owner, and I drove the 2007 demo as well before I purchased mine... and IMO the 2007 is more than enough power for every day driving... if you wanted something fast you should have went for the GTI.
rg.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (Mayoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mayoman* »_Anyone else kinda pissed off about this?? 
more power and a higher red line...they could have at least waited until 09

Yeah, definitely... I can try to have that "whatever happens happens" attitude or say "well, it's just horsepower, and I got 0% financing..." but when it comes right down to it, I'm completely jealous and envious of the '08 owners. Not POed at VW though... LOL at the iPhone comment. I guess it's sorta like that. We wanted a new car, we were totally infatuated with the MKV and we got one. And financially, depending on when we bought our car, we probably got a better deal in regards to financing or special offers than the people who bought the '08s so soon. I definitely couldn't have waited another year for the things to go on sale.
Oh, well... Ya win some, ya lose some. Nothing a chip and intake can't fix.


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

Very good stuff here. And you can't really complain if you are a 05-07 owner if you ask me. You were one of the very first to have the new version of the Rabbit and you had a chance to drive it around for two years before others had them. That's how I look at it.


----------

